# South Carolina Fishing Regs



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

http://www.dnr.sc.gov/regs/pdf/saltfishing.pdf

Oh, if you're a resident and want to bait for shrimp, it's $25. If you're out of state and want to do so, it's $500!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks, JL-11

Consider this thread Stuck!


----------

